# Where do I get medicine to treat nematodes?



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I bought three auratus over the weekend. Two look great, are active and eating. The third is severely underweight, but still eating. I know I shouldn't have taken the animal in that condition...but I did in the hopes I could help it.

I did a fecal exam and found at least a dozen nematodes in the sample. I'm assuming this is the reason he can't gain weight, even though at this time, he still eats. Where do I get the medication and dosage for treating a frog??? 

I'm afraid if I don't do something quickly, I'll lose him.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Dr. Frye @ http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com has a number of medicines available, and is always willing to give advice in their usage.


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Like Dane said...check with Dr. Frye for meds. Some meds you can get from the local vet though. It all really depends on the parasites in which you found in the fecal. Products such as fenbedazole are always on hand at a vet. Other products like ivemectin and levamisole though wont be prepared in the concentrations you need to deliver to your frogs...unless you like playing with dilutions and dosages. Ha.. all in all talk to Dr. Frye and there are others on this site, me among them, that had a medical background and can help with dosages if needed. Good luck.

Ryan


----------

